# APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's **Vid Inside**



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's*

APR, LLC. announces successful licensing of a new exhaust technology, RSC™, Reflective Sound Cancellation, to further enhance APR’s line of performance exhaust systems for Volkswagen and Audi vehicles. 
Reflective Sound Cancellation allows for maximum exhaust gas flow while completely eliminating in cabin sound resonance (drone). RSC™ incorporates innovative technologies developed in conjunction with NASA. With limited use of packing materials and no baffles, RSC™ allows for a completely straight and free flowing exhaust path through the RSC™ mufflers. Reflective Cancellation bounces the undesirable sound waves into each other to attenuate the wave and completely eliminate the low frequency tones that create drone. Each RSC™ muffler is tuned to eliminate specific, undesirable sound frequencies allowing only the engine’s desirable exhaust notes to be heard and improving performance.
The first APR application to feature RSC™ technology is the New MK5 GTi 2.0T FSI RSC™ Performance Exhaust System. Benefits of the new technology allow APR’s RSC™ Exhaust Systems to meet the European Union and other countries’ noise requirements of 90db or less in new car exhaust sound and even increase performance over traditional performance exhaust systems.
APR will debut RSC™ Exhaust Technology July 19th and 20th at Waterfest 14 with APR’s MK5 GTi 2.0T FSI RSC™ Performance Exhaust System available for retail purchase for the first time. 
MK5 VW GTI 2.0T FSI
The following data was measured from a 2008 Volkswagen GTI 2.0T FSI at a 70 MPH constant speed cruise. Sound measurements are made inside the vehicle and recorded as sound pressure level (SPL) in decibels. Comparisons show the resulting sound levels tested with no mufflers, with a competitor’s exhaust system, and the new APR RSC Performance Exhaust system. 








Many of the competing exhaust systems do not significantly reduce the low frequency tones that occur around 50 to 200 Hz, which makes the tone levels closer to running without a muffler (red bar). It’s these frequency tones that are responsible for “drone”. RSC acoustic prediction methods and design techniques reduce these tones without compromising the sporty sound we all enjoy from high performance automobiles. 

The green bars show data taken from the GTI with a competitor’s exhaust system installed. The black bars compare results from the APR RSC™ Performance Exhaust system. The dominant low frequency tone responsible for drone occurs at 94 Hz and has been significantly reduced with the APR RSC™ Performance Exhaust system by about 20 dB compared to the competitor’s exhaust system. 
The following graph illustrates the narrowband acoustic spectra for the competitor’s exhaust system and the APR RSC™ Performance Exhaust system. Both the dominant tones and the broadband sound levels are quieter for the APR RSC™ system over most of the frequency range, especially around 94 Hz where drone notes dominate.








RSC™ technology provides sound levels comparable or even quieter than OEM exhaust systems at cruising speed. RSC’s™ straight through design minimizes back pressure and provides gains greater than other performance exhaust systems. The example shown for the Volkswagen GTI demonstrates the ability to tailor the sound spectra to eliminate drone while maintaining a sporty sound, especially under full throttle. 
For a complete explanation of RSC™ technology and information regarding future APR RSC exhaust applications please visit http://www.goapr.com .

Wide Open Throttle Vid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0O92vrxW0A 
Full Vid with Sunroof Vented and AC off for referencing in cabin sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hzg2igCGOI

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:10 PM 7-14-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:37 PM 7-15-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Great news Keith!


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

If this technology uses resonance to cancel out sound waves at a specific frequency, 94 Hz I assume from your information, are there also dead spots at the harmonics (188 Hz, 282 Hz, 376 Hz, 470 Hz, etc.) ?
If I'm figuring right, this means attenuation at:
94 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *1410 RPM *
This is "cruise" where attenuation is desirable. But what about:
188 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *2820 RPM*
282 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *4230 RPM*
376 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *5640 RPM*
470 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *7050 RPM*
Are there "dead spots?"


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

is this technology only present in the catback portion or is it available in the downpipe section as well?


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (shuko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats all i have to say about this system for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (shuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shuko* »_If this technology uses resonance to cancel out sound waves at a specific frequency, 94 Hz I assume from your information, are there also dead spots at the harmonics (188 Hz, 282 Hz, 376 Hz, 470 Hz, etc.) ?
If I'm figuring right, this means attenuation at:
94 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *1410 RPM *
This is "cruise" where attenuation is desirable. But what about:
188 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *2820 RPM*
282 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *4230 RPM*
376 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *5640 RPM*
470 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *7050 RPM*
Are there "dead spots?" 

Shuko,
I am working on an answer for your question. This is new to me too so I want to make sure I have it correct before I reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (gliplatinum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplatinum* »_is this technology only present in the catback portion or is it available in the downpipe section as well?

The only muffling property in the downpipe is the cat which is there to serve a primary purpose of cleaning the air. So, no, the downpipe does not feature RSC Technology.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (anguishxiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats all i have to say about this system for now.

Spill it! Tell everyone how much better you like your car now!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

Is this going to be offered in DP, TBE, CBE options?
Or just CBE?
I'm very interested in a CBE version of this product.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (HoldDaMayo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HoldDaMayo* »_Is this going to be offered in DP, TBE, CBE options?
Or just CBE?
I'm very interested in a CBE version of this product.

It is available as a Full Exhaust, Downpipe separately (no RSC in dp's though) and Cat-Back. 
The Cat-Back is where its at and where all of the RSC Technology resides.


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Keith, will this be available in the dual and quad exhaust configurations?


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Going from the APR Stealth TBE to the new RSC system is an amazing switch. It would actually be an amazing switch from any system. With the stealth system, I thought I could maximize performance of my car while still keeping a sound that is not obscene. The RSC system is even better at doing that. While driving in D (DSG) you wonder if you even purchased a performance exhaust system because of the lack of drone, but the second you hit S or manual mode and start mashing your pedal, it is a whole different animal. The sound it produces is magnificent, it doesn't even sound like your driving a car with a 4cyl engine. 


_Modified by anguishxiii at 12:48 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Excellent! I struggled with switching from stock to anything else simple because of noise. I didn't want to wake my neighbors, have everyone sitting at home saying "here comes that kid again" or blast everyone out at the office. I got the APR stealth, and it can be quiet, but you still 'hear me coming'. Its obviously not stock, and I knew that. Usually around 3000 rpm's is when its seems the boomiest, but it's absolutely nothing compared to the loudness of the SPORT version! To each their own I guess. 
How would you say it compares to Chris G's and the Sema GTI's quad setup? I'm sure you've seen him around or have taken a ride if you are local. The quad sounded very nice. It was quieter when cruising around than my setup, and I've considered going that route if I went full Oettenger rear, however now that I see this, It's tempting to stick with the Dual.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

pretty sure you can get the Oettinger rear with just the port for the dual exhaust now.
http://www.oettingeramerica.co...p=113 
I havn''t actually been in Chris's car so I can't comment on the comparison to the quad system. Last time I saw it when it wasnt in a parking spot he still had the sport system on it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nG9QmrX_00E
video of the SEMA car quad exhaust for reference.



_Modified by anguishxiii at 12:25 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## puredrive (Jun 9, 2003)

can we also get a cutout of the design?
I'm curious


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (puredrive)*


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Price?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_Price?









Same! $1349


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wide Open Throttle Vid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0O92vrxW0A


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Wide Open Throttle Vid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0O92vrxW0A


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

are you going to make one for the passat?
the apr stealth tbe i have now drones me nuts. my wife and kids are complaining, i dont really mind most of the time im driving it like it stole it but for the days we take a trip forget about it.
also i have the issue with the downpipe tearing up the rubber
nipple supports.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_are you going to make one for the passat?
the apr stealth tbe i have now drones me nuts. my wife and kids are complaining, i dont really mind most of the time im driving it like it stole it but for the days we take a trip forget about it.
also i have the issue with the downpipe tearing up the rubber
nipple supports.

We will eventually cover the Passat but being one of the lower volume products, prolly a little later than you hope.
The rubber mount tears is warrantiable by APR and you'll more than likely get the newest version of the dp at no charge. Contact your place of purchase to get the ball rolling on that.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0O92vrxW0A
 YEE HA!


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

Please tell me you guys will include the B7 A4!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_Keith, will this be available in the dual and quad exhaust configurations?

The development time and costs associated with properly tuning the RSC mufflers to do their job may result in a slower release of our RSC product line (we've diverged from simply bending pipes and packing muffler boxes till all fits and the sound is bearable). Over time we will see alot more RSC apps for new applications. Its not quite determined yet how many legacy systems we can go back and pick up with this new technology.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Golf_FL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf_FL* »_Please tell me you guys will include the B7 A4!!









YES!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Oh man, you guys are getting a call tomorrow morning to cancel my order for a stealth tbe so i can wait for this...


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*

Now put this in an R32 exhaust and I'll get rid of my APR broken baffle one.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## TheMadDutchman (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Corsa makes one for UUC for the E36 M3, sounds great. I am glad someone has made a system available for our VAGs.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Interesting, I take it this is the exhaust you were telling me about then.


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (gtiiiiiiii)*

How much longer?!


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (Golf_FL)*

my stealth has a lot of drone so looks like I'll be saving up for this one. sounds wicked! need to get the fuel pump first though.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Just got off the phone with APR. Apparently if you've already ordered an exhaust and it's on backorder (I ordered a mkv stealth tbe), it WILL come with the RSC technology. Woot!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
maybe it's tiem for me to ditch the stock catback


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
maybe it's tiem for me to ditch the stock catback

I'll take that stock catback off your hands.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

exhaust sounds pretty good but it's missing some of the low-end growl that i personally like


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re:*

We can't wait for our order! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## little_red_fast (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (shuko)*

Shuko ---
You have the right idea about the firing order calculations, but you have the order off. The dominant firing order on an inline 4 is 2nd order. This is where your major frequency contribution will come from. If you try your calculation again using second order as your dominant firing order (in your original calcs where you say "4 cylinders", you are assuming 4th order is your major frequency contributer) like the following:
94Hz = 2820RPM/(60/ 2nd Order)
You will see that it is at the correct cruising RPM.
Your 4th order noise wont be as dramatic as the 2nd order noise (although it will be the next most dramatic), and the other half orders shouldnt need to be tuned out because their severity will be minimal.
Hope that helps.
For reference here is a link to a PDF that has some info on firing orders (although he is just proving that the use of WAVE for modeling exhaust systems is close to reality). This is from Ricardo which is an engineering consulting firm and they did the study for Eberspacher. I do not endorse either company since I do not work for them, but Ricardo is a very respectable consulting firm and eberspacher is a well know OE exhaust company.


----------



## Turtle20vT (May 23, 2003)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (little_red_fast)*

dyno numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

That's awesome, Keith! I was wondering when you'd be playing with that sort of technology, and I can't wait to install one out here and here it personally, as you can only ever get so much out of videos.


----------



## GTIBOIL (Jan 24, 2007)

in that video it was just the catback? not tb?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

RSC is ready to ship!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (GTIBOIL)*

the RSC technology is only found in the catback portion of the exhaust. the DP is APR as well though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

seriously, Keith, you and your giant photos, you keep making it so I have to scroll sideways to read everything!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (shuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shuko* »_If this technology uses resonance to cancel out sound waves at a specific frequency, 94 Hz I assume from your information, are there also dead spots at the harmonics (188 Hz, 282 Hz, 376 Hz, 470 Hz, etc.) ?
If I'm figuring right, this means attenuation at:
94 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *1410 RPM *
This is "cruise" where attenuation is desirable. But what about:
188 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *2820 RPM*
282 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *4230 RPM*
376 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *5640 RPM*
470 Hz / 4 cylinders * 60 sec/minute = *7050 RPM*
Are there "dead spots?" 

Shuko,
Here is an explanation from the engineers designing the systems:
The RSC technology uses Helmholtz resonators to cancel tones at specific frequencies. The patented "multi-folded side branch" provides cancellation at every odd harmonic. Volume resonators provide broader bandwidth cancellation. 
In the perfect world, one can apply textbook solutions to design these mufflers. However, in practice the entire system needs to be considered including the engine manifold, the catalytic converter, cross-over pipes, and reflections from the tailpipe. 
So while the higher harmonics do provide attenuation, it may not be obvious from just looking at the acoustic spectra without considering the system resonances. 
Also, since we are primarily interested in reducing the cabin drone levels, the transmission path between the exhaust exit and the interior of the vehicle needs to be considered.
So I read this to mean yes, there is going to be additional attentuation similar to the math you described, however, these frequencies are not cancelled out as much as the 94Hz due to the other variables mentioned by the engineering team.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Full Vid with Sunroof Vented and AC off for referencing in cabin sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hzg2igCGOI


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow... 
Good stuff guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_seriously, Keith, you and your giant photos, you keep making it so I have to scroll sideways to read everything!

Sorry! Scrolling is hard, I know.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Full Vid with Sunroof Vented and AC off for referencing in cabin sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hzg2igCGOI

what do u have done to that car? is it just a stage 2?


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_
what do u have done to that car? is it just a stage 2?

see my signature for specs on car.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (anguishxiii)*

Awesome!!! I may have to downgrade my rear valance from quad to dual tip just to get this raw sound!
Dude your car sounds bananas!!!!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

thanks man. its all thanks to apr for designing such a great system


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

anguishxiii & keith, Good work on the video! You guys covered pretty much everything.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Another Interested passat owner.
Come on Keith.. make it and slap it on your Future Passat.

JT


_Modified by x9t at 12:57 PM 7-16-2008_


----------



## naphi_shift (Dec 26, 2005)

WOW it is SO quiet during cruising...


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_anguishxiii & keith, Good work on the video! You guys covered pretty much everything.

credit goes to keith, i just showed up with the car.


----------



## shuko (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Keith,
Thank you for the excellent response! It's clear that APR has put a LOT of thought into this system. It's exciting to see you folks doing meticulous engineering to bring us the best. I can't wait to hear it in person!
little_red_fast,
Thanks as well, I had a feeling my educated guess may have been a little off. Makes good sense now!


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (shuko)*

I really wish the Eos could take advantage of this.


----------



## 83Caddy16v (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Keith,
Do you have a dB comparison chart between the RSC cat-back vs Stealth cat-back?
Doe APR have any plans to offer an R32 rear as a cat back option for GTI owners who has swapped bumpers? If not, is the RSC technology part of the rear muffler?
Thanks.


----------



## Zer0infrn015 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I'll take that stock catback off your hands.

You can have my stock cat back


----------



## Northern Dubber (May 11, 2001)

*Re: (Zer0infrn015)*

Will it be available for a GLI in a near future?


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Yea we really need a video that shows both the old stealth full exhaust and the new RSC full exhaust! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw, does the sale price also apply to this??
how much would it be with the RSC full exhaust?
thanks!


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (83Caddy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83Caddy16v* »_Keith,
Doe APR have any plans to offer an R32 rear as a cat back option for GTI owners who has swapped bumpers? If not, is the RSC technology part of the rear muffler?


I'm wondering the same thing, I'm not 100% happy with any of the R32 2.0t options, I've got the bumper here but I'd be really interested to see an APR version..


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

sat in the RSC demo car at Waterfest and it is almost as queit as stock. It is much quieter than stealth version..... From the outside it is quiet with no load and under load it gets louder. No rasp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

shouldn't the price be the same as the stealth version if it's replacing the stealth exhaust?


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (steven7677)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steven7677* »_shouldn't the price be the same as the stealth version if it's replacing the stealth exhaust?









different tech different cost. But you have a point.


----------



## JEttaVR66Spd (Jun 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf_FL* »_Please tell me you guys will include the B7 A4!!


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_YES!

Sign me up for a B7 A4 exhaust with RSC as well!








Is the B7 A4 exhaust available immediately?


----------



## positiv_rate (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well then... never mind what I was asking about the "normal" B7 A4 catback in another thread: just please make sure to post good vids like these ones (int./ext.) when you launch the B7 A4 RSC exhaust!!!
Cheers


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (positiv_rate)*

Lol... Lets see how quiet this is when you slap a turbo on there that opens up the exhaust a bit. Lol.


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

When's the A3 version coming out!!??


----------



## yuyuanan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (steven7677)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rawk (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (yuyuanan)*

come on guys, please make an r32 2.0t version..







there are only 2 on the market, you guys would sell tons of these... can't be too hard to re-design!


----------



## 06uggtislc (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (rawk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rawk* »_come on guys, please make an r32 2.0t version..







there are only 2 on the market, you guys would sell tons of these... can't be too hard to re-design!

I would purchase one today if an R32 version was available as well... please....


----------



## SmooveGTI (Jul 23, 2008)

I am very, very interested.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

Drone FTW.


----------



## HiPsi (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (ExPunkStar)*

I heard the car as well at Waterfest!!! The sound was perfect! Congrats APR!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (HiPsi)*


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's ([email protected])*

If anyone missed it, we'll hopefully have it back on the dyno for in car testing at H2O.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: APR Presents RSC Exhaust Technology and New Performance Exhaust for MK5 GTi's (Arin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be hittin up h20 this year.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

RSC woot...


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1M4d Dubbr* »_RSC woot...









your going to love your car more than you ever have now.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *anguishxiii* »_
your going to love your car more than you ever have now.

that is very very true!!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hell yes I am...


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1M4d Dubbr* »_Hell yes I am...

any updates?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Sounds insanely good, trying to get pics and vid up but my camera is being a skank... Only problem is for some reason, I'm only boosting 8 psi though, and last night my EPC light came on and my car died while i was on the highway...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1M4d Dubbr* »_Sounds insanely good, trying to get pics and vid up but my camera is being a skank... Only problem is for some reason, I'm only boosting 8 psi though, and last night my EPC light came on and my car died while i was on the highway...

That's not good. We're here to help you get that sorted. Have you had the chance to scan it for fault codes yet?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

pm'd you


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92-7mX7jrkM


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (1M4d Dubbr)*

Here are new photos of the RSC Exhaust and components!
* CLICK TO ENLARGE! *
* Full Exhaust *

* Cat-Back *

* Downpipe *

* Exhaust Components *


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i'm curious why they went this way rather than a fixed hanger at the base of the dp


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_i'm curious why they went this way rather than a fixed hanger at the base of the dp 


This improved design not only makes instillation easier, it also protects against tearing the stock rubber mounts.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

makes sense ... was worried about the added movement/play losening up the joints


----------



## aussie audi guy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (whizbang18T)*

Arin,
Do we have to specify glove size when we order?


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (aussie audi guy)*

It's highly recommended. Please do note, we are not accepting requests for extra packets of lube.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_makes sense ... was worried about the added movement/play losening up the joints

To expand upon Arin's post a little bit,
Alot went into the design of that particular little bracket as we once had a fixed bracket very similar to the oem design. We tested the systems quite extensively in house and never experienced any issues but in the feild, there were some complaints about the mounts tearing.
We looked and looked and looked some more and with enough data were finally able to determine that the actual tolerances provided by VAG for that particular part were a little broader than we typically see. Therefore, this new mount allows you to position the mount perfectly in the rubber gromets and then tighten to the best fit as opposed to making the rubber gromets conform to a fixed bracket.
This has completely eliminated the tearing mounts with no residual negative affects on support or other considerations.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To expand upon Arin's post a little bit,
Alot went into the design of that particular little bracket as we once had a fixed bracket very similar to the oem design. We tested the systems quite extensively in house and never experienced any issues but in the feild, there were some complaints about the mounts tearing.
We looked and looked and looked some more and with enough data were finally able to determine that the actual tolerances provided by VAG for that particular part were a little broader than we typically see. Therefore, this new mount allows you to position the mount perfectly in the rubber gromets and then tighten to the best fit as opposed to making the rubber gromets conform to a fixed bracket.
This has completely eliminated the tearing mounts with no residual negative affects on support or other considerations.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do these systems have anything to do with corsas RSC technology?


----------



## yuyuanan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*

Hi Arin
Total weight?
Full exhaust?
CB?
thanks










_Modified by yuyuanan at 5:42 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Arin (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yuyuanan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yuyuanan* »_Hi Arin
Total weight?
Full exhaust?
CB?
thanks









_Modified by yuyuanan at 5:42 PM 7-29-2008_

I'll see if I can weigh one today.


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RenegadeVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RenegadeVW* »_Do these systems have anything to do with corsas RSC technology?

Pretty sure its the same technology being used. I believe it was originally designed for aeronautical applications, and was then adapted to exhaust technology by a few companies, APR and Corsa being some.


----------



## yuyuanan (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Arin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arin* »_
I'll see if I can weigh one today.


Thanks


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

keith , arin .....i need some RSC action here


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

I'd be more than happy to help you with that.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'd be more than happy to help you with that. 

















i emailed u yesterday
mark


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_keith , arin .....i need some RSC action here









yes, yes you do need RSC action. nothing beats it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_keith , arin .....i need some RSC action here









Hell yeah man. I still cant believe your running a stock cat back with your poopy dump valve. ;-)
Give us a call and we'll get one sent out.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hell yeah man. I still cant believe your running a stock cat back with your poopy dump valve. ;-)
Give us a call and we'll get one sent out.


sent u a pm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

*Sorry for the delay but most of the weights are in!*
*OEM*: 36lb _cat-back_, 20lb _downpipe_, 56lb _full exhaust_
*APR - RSC* 49lb _cat-back_, 17lb _downpipe_, 66lb _full exhaust_
*APR - Old setup* 35lb _cat-back_, TBD _downpipe_, TBD _full exhaust_


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

B7, B7, B7!!


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Golf_FL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf_FL* »_B7, B7, B7!!









patience my friend. it will come.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Sorry for the delay but most of the weights are in!*
*OEM*: 36lb _cat-back_, 20lb _downpipe_, 56lb _full exhaust_
*APR - RSC* 49lb _cat-back_, 17lb _downpipe_, 66lb _full exhaust_
*APR - Old setup* 35lb _cat-back_, TBD _downpipe_, TBD _full exhaust_

13lbs gain over OEM you guys gotta switch to titanium


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
13lbs gain over OEM you guys gotta switch to titanium









i dont even want to know what the price of that will be, considring a titanium lacrosse shaft goes from 100-180 and its just a damn hollow tube thats 30 or 60 inches long.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (anguishxiii)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gov29r2ag0

^^^ see above video ^^^


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Dyno results!
Stealth vs RSC!


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't see any verification on whether this is GTI only or will fit GLI as well? Northern Dubber asked awhile ago. Any confirmation on that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The current setup is for the GTI.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

dyno on a stage3 pls?


----------



## anguishxiii (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dyno results!
Stealth vs RSC!


whats the delta on the hp and torque numbers? 
edit: nevermind, didnt see the reference numbers. got it.


_Modified by anguishxiii at 10:50 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

or better yet send me one and i'll do the dyno .....


----------



## aussie audi guy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (prodigymb)*

Just mounted our first couple of RSC systems - Awesome - the internal / external noise is now perfect - the ability to hold a normal conversation inside the car at any rev range is great.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Excuse the wind noise & tire squeel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0OeAf9AWqA


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (aussie audi guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aussie audi guy* »_Just mounted our first couple of RSC systems - Awesome - the internal / external noise is now perfect - the ability to hold a normal conversation inside the car at any rev range is great.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Excuse the wind noise & tire squeel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0OeAf9AWqA

I cant hear any thing but crackling


----------



## aussie audi guy (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
I cant hear any thing but crackling 

correct - its the wind noise - racing again this weekend, will try some different spots with the camera...


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (aussie audi guy)*

Great thanks, im trying to hear as many video's of this exhaust so i can make my final decision between this and Eurojet.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*Sorry for the delay but most of the weights are in!*
*OEM*: 36lb _cat-back_, 20lb _downpipe_, 56lb _full exhaust_
*APR - RSC* 49lb _cat-back_, 17lb _downpipe_, 66lb _full exhaust_
*APR - Old setup* 35lb _cat-back_, TBD _downpipe_, TBD _full exhaust_

What makes the apr cat back so heavy? the OEM exhaust has a suitcase muffler thats being deleted, please explain.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (20v GTI Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v GTI Guy* »_
What makes the apr cat back so heavy?

Technology.


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Technology. 

....man what r you doing on vortex on your birthday. go out.......there are places to go right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
....man what r you doing on vortex on your birthday. go out.......there are places to go right?

It's 10am!


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It's 10am!









11am here = good time to start your birthday right !!! BTW i never got a bday present from APR


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_
11am here = good time to start your birthday right !!! BTW i never got a bday present from APR









Still waiting on the truck. I don't have mine either.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Technology. 

Good answer...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20v GTI Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v GTI Guy* »_
Good answer...









As opposed to lightweight packing material, ie steel wool, RSC incorporates steel channels to direct and then attenuate the sound waves.
Most traditional mufflers are mostly hollow inside with corrugated baffles of aluminum or other metal and steel wool or other packing material.
The RSC is mostly hollow as well but the steel channels do weigh more than the packing materials and corrugated baffles.


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thank you for that answer! I was wondering if it had something to do with the muffler... sucks I just bought a different brand tb yesterday...


----------

